# Pompano Beach, FL - Jult 3-6 (Order: Wyndham Palm Aire, Royal Vista, Santa Barbara)



## Designerd (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have a neighbor that has decided he would like to head to Pompano Beach while we will be there.  Please let me know if you can help out:

1 -2 bedroom (1 bed room preferred due to price)
Date:  July 3-6  (may be able to adjust some - just let me know.)

Thanks!


----------



## Pilotdog (Jun 13, 2014)

*Sea Gardens*

I could do a studio in Sea Gardens from 7/1-7/4 for $50 a night +$99 guest booking fee.


----------



## Designerd (Jun 15, 2014)

*Thanks but kids*

Hi thanks but kids with them and studio layout will not works.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2014)

Designerd said:


> ....1 -2 bedroom (1 bed room preferred due to price)
> Date:  July 3-6  (may be able to adjust some - just let me know.)
> 
> Thanks!



FYI --

Of the Wyndham's, only the Wyndham Palm Aire has the Sunday check in or check out units. All others could require a unit change and a 2nd Guest Certificate.

Plus, that is a HOLIDAY weekend - the Wyndhams have been booked solid for several months (as have almost the entire remaining summer BEACH season).

If anything shows up, it will be before the 14 days before your check in date and then the Saturday night 14 day check in rule.


----------



## Designerd (Jun 15, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks - I know it is hard to find.  I booked my reservation several months back and a neighbor wanted to go, so I offered to post for him.  If anything shows, up a few people have offered to let me know.  I have advised neighbor that if he wants to go he may need to pay for longer period of time as I advised him of one that came available today in forum.

*Same issue with my Destin post (no availability to book on Wyndham, but availability on ExtraHolidays.)  My daughter was invited to a friends birthday celebration and we want to take her so looking for Destin option for us.  Thanks

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

